# Volunteer Riders



## Wigsie (17 Aug 2009)

Please post name and any relevant region you would be willing to ride a stretch if you want to take part. Each stretch will last around 18 miles and will be done at your pace with handovers styles to be decided between you and the next rider, but there is no pressure on you doing moving handovers of baton item.

The route will be based roughly on this one.

Cheers

Neil.


----------



## paddy01 (17 Aug 2009)

Me - Exeter (Devon) area. Happy to cover 2 sections in this area should the need arise.

Cheers

Paddy


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Aug 2009)

Manchester based, but friends in Lowton/Warrington and family in Wigan... so that sort of area I would guess. Possibly go a bit further South towards Knutsford/Holmes Chapel area too assuming I'd be riding out to there, doing the leg of the relay and then heading home.


----------



## Muddyfox (17 Aug 2009)

East Devon Area ... the Uffculme to Taunton stint is the closest to me 

Simon


----------



## ferret fur (17 Aug 2009)

Edinburgh based, will do up to Perth


----------



## Garz (17 Aug 2009)

The manchester area near to A6 upto Lancaster would be Ideal for me. If sharky is interested just south of warrington to wigan leg I could pencil him in for that run.


----------



## Theseus (17 Aug 2009)

Edinburgh based, will do from, say, Penicuik to the bridge.


----------



## aJohnson (17 Aug 2009)

If it was to go round the region of bury, count me in.


----------



## boydj (17 Aug 2009)

Central Scotland or North-East Scotland if we're short up there - end of May / Early June preferred


----------



## lazyfatgit (17 Aug 2009)

South Lanarkshire to Lothians.


----------



## Garz (17 Aug 2009)

aJohnson said:


> If it was to go round the region of bury, count me in.



Did I see you on your steed this evening mate (black helmet and similar colored green white jersey to bike colours coming up a666)?


----------



## Garz (17 Aug 2009)

Great tartan-age amassing here I like it, come on you englishmen/women the scots are setting the example!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (17 Aug 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Manchester based, but friends in Lowton/Warrington and family in Wigan... so that sort of area I would guess. Possibly go a bit further South towards Knutsford/Holmes Chapel area too assuming I'd be riding out to there, doing the leg of the relay and then heading home.



i could connect with that route, based in macclesfield.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Did I see you on your steed this evening mate (black helmet and similar colored green white jersey to bike colours coming up a666)?



If it was yesterday then no  I didn't go out yesterday, just about to go out now though.


----------



## summerdays (18 Aug 2009)

I would be most interested in a Bristol section but then so maybe would the other Bristolians. I still can't believe how close the original route came past me and I didn't see it.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Aug 2009)

Based in Chorley and work in Knutsford so a large area of the north-west is accessible for me. Realistically could cover anything between Stoke and Lancaster depending on the time of day - with enough notice I can be very flexible on my work pattern. Could also cover more than one section if required in June / July. In April / May could only do one section and would need to be subject to day / time etc.

If needed I'd be able to cover a section between Lancaster and Edinburgh but this would depend on it being in the second half June or in July.


----------



## montage (18 Aug 2009)

Potentially southwest ..... Be a bit of a travel but could tie in with a few mates. Wouldn't complain at doing the first run.

This is ofc dates dependent.


----------



## Ranger (18 Aug 2009)

I will do a section between the Forth Road Bridge and Perth as the route will probably come past the end of my road it would be rude not to


----------



## HJ (18 Aug 2009)

As Touche already has the Edinburgh section, I could carry it to him, from somewhere south of Penicuik...

then ride with him as far as home...


----------



## Downward (18 Aug 2009)

Ooo I live near Kiddiminster so maybe that area. The route though goes up a nasty 60mph road A449 which I wouldn't be keen on riding. A lot of people get killed on that section.


----------



## Darryl (18 Aug 2009)

Based near Gloucester but could do something from north of Bristol up to around Worcester


----------



## Theseus (19 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> As Touche already has the Edinburgh section, I could carry it to him, from somewhere south of Penicuik...
> 
> then ride with him as far as home...



Nothing is bagsied yet HJ, I am sure we can all work together to cover the distance, even if we form an Edinburgh posse peloton to cover it all.

Perhaps we could chat about this at the ride on the 30th with anyone else who may be interested and see if we can get the best fit.


----------



## Wigsie (19 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> Nothing is bagsied yet HJ, I am sure we can all work together to cover the distance, even if we form an Edinburgh posse peloton to cover it all.
> 
> Perhaps we could chat about this at the ride on the 30th with anyone else who may be interested and see if we can get the best fit.



Jeez can't some of you scots come across the border and inspire the English a bit, your putting them to shame...

Wait... no... did I really say that?


----------



## User482 (19 Aug 2009)

Bristol area for me, though don't mind if it's a bit further north or south. It's a shame that the route misses out Wales - it's a nice run from Bristol to Monmouth via the old Severn bridge.


----------



## Tinytwin (20 Aug 2009)

I can do a stretch or 3 somewhere near York if the trip comes this way. I wouldn't mind doing the whole end-to-end again, this time on something other than my tourer.


----------



## Amanda P (20 Aug 2009)

Yes, I'm up for that. The route posted doesn't actually come through Yorkshire, but the Lancs/Cumbria/borders bits are close enough.


----------



## Tinytwin (20 Aug 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Yes, I'm up for that. The route posted doesn't actually come through Yorkshire, but the Lancs/Cumbria/borders bits are close enough.



OK, thanks for pointing that out. We (Uncle Phil and I) could do the "Lancs/Cumbria/borders" bits.


----------



## Tinytwin (20 Aug 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> _Ye Phantom Sprocket-Dropper of Olde Yorke Towne._.



Shouldn't it be "Ye Greatest Spoke Breaker of Yorke Towne"?


----------



## nilling (20 Aug 2009)

Preston based - count me in


----------



## magnatom (20 Aug 2009)

I'll cover anything that is central Scotland'ish.


----------



## HLaB (20 Aug 2009)

Anything in Central Scotland would be mine for me :-)


----------



## magnatom (20 Aug 2009)

HLaB said:


> Anything in Central Scotland would be mine for me :-)




Oi! That's my patch!


----------



## trustysteed (20 Aug 2009)

i can do north east bristol from about Patchway to Dursley


----------



## bonj2 (20 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Please post name and any relevant region you would be willing to ride a stretch if you want to take part. Each stretch will last around 18 miles and will be done at your pace with handovers styles to be decided between you and the next rider, but there is no pressure on you doing moving handovers of baton item.
> 
> The route will be based roughly on this one.
> 
> ...



I'm based in Nottinghamshire but am prepared to travel further afield to take part.
I quite like hills so would be up for filling in if there is a shortage of riders for a particular hilly area.
A leg of the route with a train station near either end and with company would be ideal.


----------



## HJ (20 Aug 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Jeez can't some of you scots come across the border and inspire the English a bit, your putting them to shame...
> 
> Wait... no... did I really say that?



The rate things are going in the south, we are going to have to come down and ride it for you...


----------



## Garz (20 Aug 2009)

Jocks for hire?


----------



## Young Un (20 Aug 2009)

Worcester area for me


----------



## ajb (20 Aug 2009)

North Cornwall, anywhere through Devon for me, 

More than happy to do a couple of sections if needed.


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2009)

Anywhere in Lancashire/Yorkshire.


----------



## djb1971 (20 Aug 2009)

Live near Stoke, so Stafford(ish)-Knutsford(ish) - but not available on a bank holiday.

There must be plenty from Birmingham who could get to Stafford and there are lots from Manchester/Macc who can get to Holmes Chapel /Knutsford


----------



## abchandler (20 Aug 2009)

I'd like to do a Worcestershire stretch


----------



## aml (21 Aug 2009)

if you end up coming anywhere near dorset, then you can count me in.
also if you get stuck in somerset i will also travel


----------



## simon_brooke (21 Aug 2009)

Seeing I'm doing organiser from Penrith to Moffat, I'd like to ride a leg between Moffat and Penicuik - I can't do the first leg immediately after Moffat, because I'd need time to change and get my bike ready.


----------



## Beaker39 (21 Aug 2009)

I live right near Leigh and grew up in (keep this to yourself, ahem) Golborne so I am more than happy to do any in that kind of area if possible.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 Aug 2009)

Live within 15 miles of Taunton, so happy to do a stretch "somewhere" in Somerset.


----------



## dudi (21 Aug 2009)

Live in Ipswich and can do pretty much anywhere in Norfolk, suffolk and north essex. possibly even west cambridgeshire too.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2009)

dudi said:


> Live in Ipswich and can do pretty much anywhere in Norfolk, suffolk and north essex. possibly even west cambridgeshire too.



I don't know, but i wouldn't have thought it 'd be going that far south-east. don' mean to pick on you dudi but we appear to be slipping back into photo-up-a-hill me-too-ism.


----------



## dudi (22 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> I don't know, but i wouldn't have thought it 'd be going that far south-east. don' mean to pick on you dudi but we appear to be slipping back into photo-up-a-hill me-too-ism.



Photo up a hill?

You never know - if the need arises... but like you say, the route would be highly unlikely to come this far east. 
I dont think everyone that says they're available expects to be included, just making their availability known.

Also, fear not Bonjy baby, i don't think for one moment you would pick on me.


----------



## Garz (22 Aug 2009)

Just dont do 35mph and fall off uphill..


----------



## HJ (22 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Jocks for hire?



If you ken any history, you'd ken that has always been the way...


----------



## iGaz (23 Aug 2009)

I live just up the road from Lands End! I could do that and the next leg!!


----------



## XmisterIS (23 Aug 2009)

Hampshire - I can do Fareham to, say, somewhere like Alton or Petersfield? (I'm assuming that the baton would go from me northwards towards London).

How about sponsorship from friends/relatives/work colleagues? And for a charity that CC can all agree on?

EDIT: I know that I am nowhere near Cracknell's route - but why not let the route come East, and zig-zag a bit to take in more counties? As it stands, it's missing out half the UK!


----------



## Theseus (24 Aug 2009)

I would not be prepared to ride this for charity. I like to keep my charity, work and social lives seperate, and for me this ride falls in the social category.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Aug 2009)

Touche said:


> I would not be prepared to ride this for charity. I like to keep my charity, work and social lives seperate, and for me this ride falls in the social category.



i agree, why does charity have to be involved? It's not like it's the actual act of cycling that raises the money is it - it's the emotional blackmail that the charities have cajoled you into pressurising your friends with that raises the money. I disagree with the concept of charity 'sponsorship' for sports - all it is is a level of indirection, there's no connection between the feat that the sponsored person does and the charity.


----------



## bonj2 (24 Aug 2009)

XmisterIS said:


> ...that CC can all agree on...



er... oxymoron?


----------



## bonj2 (24 Aug 2009)

Already I see people keep suggesting the idea of zig-zagging across the country so the relay can pass through *_their_* town. Well this isn't really in keeping with the spirit of a relay, is it...
I think whoever's the organiser needs to put their foot down and stamp these sorts of expectations out, because otherwise it's simply never going to happen.


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2009)

Expanding on bonj' point there, the relay route is based on the cracknell attempt as this is a very direct route. Understanding that we want more people enjoying the event and we are not aiming to break a speed record then its upto fossy/leaders to consider this or dismiss it from now.

Im easy whichever decision is made, however I do not think the route should meander all over the british isles as not only will it extend the mileage but it will also double the efforts involved to get it going.

The direct route will be easier to manage, and if you think you want to contribute or are a selfless person then the areas with no organisers/ lack of riders would be better than wanting it to pass next to your home town.

This is already looking like a mammoth task to organise, lets try to make it simpler.


----------



## Baggy (24 Aug 2009)

Chuffy, myself and probably Andygates would be able to do a couple of stretches between Launceston to Tiverton.

If all three of us ride it can we only cover a total of 54 miles?

Having participated in the C+ jersey relay can say it's definitely easier if participants come to the route, rather than the route coming to them...


----------



## XmisterIS (25 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> I think whoever's the organiser needs to put their foot down and stamp these sorts of expectations out



Javoll, mein Reichsfuehrer! Wir sollen alle mit Ihnen einverstanden sein!


----------



## HJ (25 Aug 2009)

Garz said:


> Expanding on bonj' point there, the relay route is based on the cracknell attempt as this is a very direct route. Understanding that we want more people enjoying the event and we are not aiming to break a speed record then its upto fossy/leaders to consider this or dismiss it from now.



If you read the original thread you will find that very early on it was about setting a record (and not for the slowest end to end)...


----------



## trustysteed (25 Aug 2009)

that's fine, just don't get annoyed when the majority cover their stages between 10-15mph because they're not all 'serious' racers.

i would imagine that it is unlikely that there are enough people conveniently spread out along the route who also want and are able to ride at 30mph. consequently, help will be needed to fill in those gaps with those of us who ride slower.


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

trustysteed said:


> that's fine, just don't get annoyed when the majority cover their stages between 10-15mph because they're not all 'serious' racers.
> 
> i would imagine that it is unlikely that there are enough people conveniently spread out along the route who also want and are able to ride at 30mph. consequently, help will be needed to fill in those gaps with those of us who ride slower.



well, the better organised it is, the more likely serious cyclists are to travel from further afield to take part if they think there's a chance of them setting a record and becoming famous.


----------



## trustysteed (25 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> well, the better organised it is, the more likely serious cyclists are to travel from further afield to take part if they think there's a chance of them setting a record and becoming famous.



good point. have we started a whip-round to pay their appearance fees?


----------



## bonj2 (25 Aug 2009)

trustysteed said:


> good point. have we started a whip-round to pay their appearance fees?



well i'll be generous...





























and only charge a modest one


----------



## Garz (25 Aug 2009)

HJ said:


> If you read the original thread you will find that very early on it was about setting a record (and not for the slowest end to end)...



If you read the original thread we have already established that we wont be able to compete. Then if you read some more you will see people started talking about setting the record for active number of relay changeovers or something to that effect!



screenman said:


> In reply to Jakes dad, I have just checked with the Lincoln Wheelers organiser. The Lincoln Wheelers took the relay record which was verified by the Guiness Book Of records with a time of 39 hrs 10 min and 39 seconds on the 26th and 27th of June 1995. I believe the RAF took it back somewhere around 1999/2000.
> 
> I hope this helps with your plans, I can have a chat with the organiser and ask he he wants to give any advice or guidance to your attempt if you want.


----------



## Bman (26 Aug 2009)

If the route is diverted via Hertfordshire (ideally near Stevenage) I'd be happy to carry the baton (Work/Family permitting)


----------



## trustysteed (26 Aug 2009)

let's be honest, most of us are recreational cyclists, we don't have a hope in hell of beating records set by serious teams such as the Lincoln Wheelers or the RAF!

We should set our own CC time and then once a year or so, try and beat it!


----------



## Garz (26 Aug 2009)

Thats why I had to re-post as HJ seemed to get a bee in the bonnet about my post which actually highlighted he didn't take in what people have discussed (and posted thant he linked to) trustysteed. 

So from what I last gathered the "setting a record" is both non-original and highly unlikely!

The majority I take it just want fun and would enjoy the activity and the taking part. We can still try for other records like number of people carrying baton, but to try for the fastest time you would have to select a handful of the best riders on here to stand a chance.


----------



## Kirstie (26 Aug 2009)

I can do anything in the midlands - don't mind where...


----------



## Muddyfox (26 Aug 2009)

Kirstie said:


> I can do anything in the midlands - don't mind where...



I say miss Kirstie  I know we're not going for a speed record but im not sure we'l have time for ......... oh never mind 

Simon


----------



## Kirstie (26 Aug 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> I say miss Kirstie  I know we're not going for a speed record but im not sure we'l have time for ......... oh never mind
> 
> Simon



Eh?


----------



## Garz (26 Aug 2009)

Hehe the devil JD!


----------



## blxm (28 Aug 2009)

Inverness to Aviemore.

More than happy to share the ride or part of it - I'd imagine my avg speed between 10 and 15 mph.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (28 Aug 2009)

Im in Bristol, not sure theres many of us down here? happy to do a section!


----------



## 515mm (31 Aug 2009)

Live in S.Wales - could do anything Bristolly really.

Also, I have a sister in Stone so could do legs there if necessary. Ave speed for one leg would be 20mph if it were flat - a bit less if it ain't!


----------



## mds101 (1 Sep 2009)

I'd be happy to ride some of this. Or quite a bit of it. I'd also be happy to do some mapping. I can't possibly go through all posts, is there a rough route decided upon yet?


----------



## D4v0 (3 Sep 2009)

XmisterIS said:


> Hampshire - I can do Fareham to, say, somewhere like Alton or Petersfield? (I'm assuming that the baton would go from me northwards towards London).




I am in petersfield so I can take it northwards towards london way, probably haslemere + (about 14 miles).


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (3 Sep 2009)

I'll do any stages that people dont want to do. I just like the idea of taking part. Are the dates confirmed yet?


----------



## snorri (4 Sep 2009)

karlos_the_jackal said:


> I'll do any stages that people dont want to do.


That's Perth to JoG sorted then.


----------

